# Bentley



## IndigoJen

Well, there's no elbow clearance on the dam. There's also no genetics testing listed for the dam which would concern me since the sire is an ichthyosis carrier. Actually, there are quite a few incomplete clearances. 

How did you find this breeder?

Edited to add - I see from another post that you already have the little guy & he's adorable! At this point, I'd probably just use the pedigree to see what you might be watching out for, and let your vet know. Since his dam and grand-dam were missing elbow clearances, I'd probably keep a close eye on that.

Enjoy your little fluffball!


----------



## Zoeys mom

Thanks for the reply. 
I should have added that I do have a copy of both parents eye, elbow, hip and heart clearances. I don’t understand how to read the information on K9 data so anything you can explain is greatly appreciated ☺

Yes, Bentley came home on February 23rd. No matter what his pedigree says, he’s perfect to me.


----------



## Zoeys mom

Bumping up ☺


----------



## Prism Goldens

You probably were shown a preliminary elbow clearance. The dam doesn't have elbow clearance. Nor does her full sibling. https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1785873 and if you wanted to know if he has the ICT gene, pawprint genetics is having a sale through July. 
It's something I'd suggest doing since his sire (http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=637447)is a carrier, and his dam's sire is at least a carrier- see the offspring https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?appnum=1700640 affected and carriers on OFA_ https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1471666
so there is a more than reasonable possibility that your boy might be an affected, which would be something the vet would want to know.


----------



## Zoeys mom

Thanks for the reply. How would I know if she registered Bentley? We live in Canada.


----------



## Zoeys mom

I have this now ☺ Pedigree: Goldpaw's Tracks In The Snow


----------



## Zoeys mom

My boy is officially 1 today! Happy birthday Bentley! Can’t wait for the adventures we will have over the next year!


----------



## LynnC

Happy 1st Birthday Bentley  ! Hope you had a wonderful day!


----------



## Deborus12

Happy birthday Bentley! What a beautiful boy!


----------



## Deborus12

Happy birthday Bentley! What a beautiful boy!


----------



## Zoeys mom

Thank you!


----------



## sophieanne

Happy Birthday incredibly handsome Bentley! Sounds like your mom has lots of plans for a fun year


----------



## Zoeys mom

*Neuter*

My boy was neutered on Monday. He was feeling pretty rough when he got home but he’s doing great now. I just have to figure out how to keep him calm. The cone doesn’t hold him back much. He just plows through everything.


----------



## jeffscott947

Zoeys mom said:


> View attachment 810942
> 
> 
> My boy is officially 1 today! Happy birthday Bentley! Can’t wait for the adventures we will have over the next year!



What a beautiful and happy looking boy! Congrats!


----------



## IntheWillows

What a pretty boy. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## LynnC

Awww sweet Bentley! Glad he's doing better. You might want to try some filled frozen Kongs or maybe marrow bones to keep him busy. That last week is the hardest! It'll be over before you know it and he'll be back to his usual self


----------



## Zoeys mom

My Bentley boy went to the groomers today. He is so handsome! Our groomer is also his breeder. She is very happy with our sweet boy! I really should have taken a before picture. He was looking pretty messy.


----------



## Zoeys mom

We also got his CKC papers today! He is registered and officially ours! ???


----------



## IrisBramble

He is so cute!!! i was looking back at his pictures and the cone ones are too cute, when my girl was spayed she was so confused and upset with the cone we never made her wear it and she never once touched her incision site we were lucky!!

congrats!!!


----------



## Zoeys mom

IrisBramble said:


> He is so cute!!! i was looking back at his pictures and the cone ones are too cute, when my girl was spayed she was so confused and upset with the cone we never made her wear it and she never once touched her incision site we were lucky!!
> 
> congrats!!!


Ben had to wear his cone anytime he was not within view! It was a long 2 weeks. It never prevented him from doing anything though. He plowed through everything!


----------



## Zoeys mom

I have to add this photo of my boy from our walk the other day. He will be 19 months on the 3rd. Where has the time gone?


----------



## TuckersMamma

Zoeys mom said:


> I have to add this photo of my boy from our walk the other day. He will be 19 months on the 3rd. Where has the time gone?
> 
> View attachment 819484


Gooooodness he’s handsome !


----------



## Zoeys mom

*More Mr Ben*

My boy went to the groomers today! His sister gave him the sniff of approval ?


----------



## Zoeys mom

Happy 2nd Birthday to my Bentley Bum!


----------



## 4goldengirls

Such a nice looking pup. Happy Birthday!


----------



## sophieanne

Happy Birthday handsome Bentley boy! Enjoy your special day!


----------



## OscarsDad

Bentley is a VERY serious fellow, even with a party hat on! Congrats and happy birthday to Bentley and his family.


----------



## cwag

Bentley is definitely taking his birthday seriously. I think Rukie felt picked on with his hat. Bentley is one handsome guy!


----------

